# Midi einbinden wie?



## foxx21 (16. März 2002)

Hallo wie kann ich ein midi in html einbinden.

am besten in die index, so dass wenn man die site öffnet die musik anfängt zu spielen

thx


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. März 2002)

in den head


```
<embed src="datei.mid" autostart="true" hidden="true" loop="true">
<noembed>
<bgsound src="date.mid" loop="1">
</noembed>
```

Aus einem anderen Thread gestolen.. Ich dieb. 
Ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt 
2b


----------



## Quentin (18. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AKM<2b> _
> *Ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt *




*WIE KANNST DU ES WAGEN???? *




dafür gibts ne 1+, setzen 


@foxx: vor dem nächsten post bitte an http://tutorials.de/search.php denken, danke


----------



## foxx21 (19. März 2002)

jo thx

wenn schon so nett bittest mach ich das natürlich

danke


----------

